# Brown Eye Lures



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Has just jumped to the top of the board as my favorite lure/soft plastic around. I spent the past weekend over in Homasassa Florida fishing with my brother in a tournament. We fished a total of 25 hours in three days on one bag (6) brown eyes. These things are the most durable plastic that I can think of. While pre-fishing we tried many things but saturday and sunday you could catch atleast one of our rods to have a brown eye on it at all times. We caught about 15 trout on saturday, 2 hardheads, a bonnetnose shark, pin fish, rock bass, and lizard fish all on the brown eye. Sunday we caught 13 trout, a 3.5' lemon shark, 2 bonnetnose sharks, pin fish, and rock bass. Only two of the lures actually got torn up to where we couldn't fish them any more and 2 of them never made it into the water. The two that got torn up actually didn't even bring in a fish. One got the tail bit off which seemed rare as well as the others held up and the other was hit by a BIG shark. I'm sold on them and a few of my brothers friends over there are too.


----------



## Danglefoot (Nov 21, 2004)

*It must be me*

I have every Brown Eyes Lures they make and I have never had any luck with them. It must be the way I am holding my mouth.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Danglefoot said:


> I have every Brown Eyes Lures they make and I have never had any luck with them. It must be the way I am holding my mouth.


Hey Danglefoot, I'll take the whole lot, and agony, off yer hands fer $10.

Now, I ask ya, ain't that what friends are for?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Are you referring to Brown Devil Eyes? I think a brown eye is something else. 

They are pretty friggin durable. I prefer TTF's slightly for catching fish. I find Bass Assassins catch plenty of fish but you might as well be using live bait. You have to change out so much. 

I would say that Devil Eyes, TTF and Nortons are all very durable.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> Are you referring to Brown Devil Eyes? I think a brown eye is something else.
> 
> They are pretty friggin durable. I prefer TTF's slightly for catching fish. I find Bass Assassins catch plenty of fish but you might as well be using live bait. You have to change out so much.
> 
> I would say that Devil Eyes, TTF and Nortons are all very durable.


I believe I know who you are but not sure... Last year we were down in E. Matty fishing the surf and Capt. Jimmy Riddle would have loved to have Brown devil eyes as many fish as we caught. We used TTF and Bass Assassins in the red and white color and it got to the point where we were using pieces of the lure because we ran out of them. Probly somewhere in the neighborhood of around 100... It was the funniest thing I have ever seen. From that day forward I always carry 50+ red and whites.


----------



## red6599 (May 3, 2008)

Ditto on the red and white. Used them yesterday at Sea Wolf park. Fishing was slow, but the browns worked.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, Jimmy's a good buddy of mine. We may know each other. 

So how big were the FL trout?


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

does anybody know where i can pick up some brown lures?


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

i ordered some from ftu a few weeks back, email yesterday said its going to be another two weeks before they get some..


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that's funny bayscout, supa fishaman what are you looking for, solos, devils eye, big eye mullet


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've heard Jake makes a sweet brown eye lure...LMAO Their lures catch fish. I always have some with me.


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

the machine, im looking for a few of the solos and devils eyes. any ideas?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

caz said:


> i ordered some from ftu a few weeks back, email yesterday said its going to be another two weeks before they get some..


FTU has plenty of Devil Eyes and Sea Devils ... I was there two days ago ...

You might also want to try Marburger's in Seabrook at the end of Nasa Rd. 1 ...


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

The Florida trout are small... Very small... The winning trout for the tourament was something like 3.2 pounds. We caught about 10 -15 undersize trout and biggest was about 16.5". I love fishing over there because the bays are flat, the water is clear and you can see what type of bottom your fishing. The biggest difference that I have found is that NO ONE wades. If you see the size of the sharks and sting rays you would never get out of the boat. All in all we had a great time and look forward to my next trip back.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I've emailed brown lures asking them why they never have anything in stock, I have yet to receive a reply. Was at Marburgers yesterday and picked up a few, but none of the colors I was looking for.


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

supa_fishaman_941 said:


> does anybody know where i can pick up some brown lures?


tackle town in rockport has some.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

PM Jake from Brown lures on here and get him to get you what you need.


----------



## jhare86 (Dec 8, 2007)

Marburgers in seabrook usually has a decent supply. Prob 10-15 colors at the moment.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Was at Marburgers yesterday, more like 5 or 6 colors.


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

any one know where i go online and buy some? dont really have time to travel down FTU
thanks


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

*FTU on 1-10*

The FTU on I-10(between Bingle and Campbell) has a good selection. Was in there yesterday. give them a try. It is a smaller store, but crammed with good stuff. Right behind a Carter's Country, next to Goode Co. BBQ. You can kill three birds with one stone in that parking lot.

Good Luck.

fangard


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

ive caught more trout on solos than gulps, brown eye lures wont dry and shrivel up on you either


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

ah ha! just bought some devil eyes on brownlures.com thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

can we stop calling them "brown eye" lures. My immaturity makes me laugh every time I see that. :redface:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*What is "FTU"?*

I'm sure it's a local bait shop or sporting goods store for some of you. Maybe Fishing Tackle Unlimited?


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Just try and get to FTU on Tuesday or Wednesday because after that, they are slim pickings.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

*FTU Clarification*

FTU- Fishing Tackle Unlimited. Two stores. One on Gulf Freeway(45S), another on 1-10 off Bingle/Campbell.

fangard


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Wonder why FTU took the Brown lures off of their website. Saw them on there a few weeks ago, now their gone.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

wolverine said:


> Wonder why FTU took the Brown lures off of their website. Saw them on there a few weeks ago, now their gone.


They are selling through distributors.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

FTU is a distributor.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

First Off, lwright, congrats on the catches! I always love hearing stories from our customers 

Hey guys, Jason and I have been on vacation for the past week with our family. California has been fun, and today I finally was able to get internet thank god.

Scubaru, I apologize for not getting back with you yet. Basically, what's listed on our website in the shopping cart is the only products we have in stock to sell directly to our customers via our online store at http://shop.brownlures.com Anything that says "Out of Stock" is definitely out of stock. If you can add it to your cart, it'll be in stock and ready to ship.

As for our current retailers, we're working our butts off to keep them stocked. The only time we have product available on our website is because we have a little extra. FTU does online sales for our products, but when they sell out they remove them from their online shopping cart.

Also, I've had many questions about when we'll be producing the SOLO again and also a few other products. Currently we're focusing on the Devil Eye and Sea Devil brands, but hopefully soon we can start producing the SOLO's again.

We're working hard to keep our products in stock at our retailers, and now we're finally into a new shop that will enable us to further our production. Both Jason and I will return this weekend, but if anyone has any questions about anything feel free to PM, call 877-460-4619 ext 708, or email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

BTW, here's a list of our current retailers.

Fishing Tackle Unlimited - both locations, and online
Sportsman's Warehouse - Round Rock and San Antonio
Rockport Tackle Town - Rockport
The Tackle Box - Victoria
Roy's Bait and Tackle - Corpus Christi
Marburger's - Seabrook
Johnny's Sport Shop - Eagle Lake
Gulf Coast Outdoors - Mont Belvieu (sp)
K&W Arms, Ammo, Tackle - Brazoria

We are adding a few new locations later this year, and when we do they will be listed on our website.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

K & W Arms, Ammo, Tackle in Brazoria HAS IT ALL and MORE ... Durn nice guy as well ... I stop to see him everytime I head South, although ... I lost his business card.

Anyone have his number?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

*#*

*K&W Arms Ammo Tackle
*172 Country Oaks Sub.
Brazoria, TX 77422
Tel: (979)201-2728


----------

